# Chose A Name. Its Too Similar To Another.



## StangV2_0 (27/6/14)

Hey Guys, 

Just wanting some of your opinions here. 

I am currently looking at supplying quality e-ciggs in East London. I chose a name but after a while I didnt like it cause it was too similar to others. 

I later chose another name and google showed up a few similar results abroad but nothing local. Its domain was also available. So I bought the domain and have since been marketing myself using this name. 

Now I see the same name being used in the vendors area. Well mine is one word and theirs is two. 

Already bought the domain now. 

Not too sure what to do..


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/6/14)

What is the name???


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/6/14)

Vapex


----------



## crack2483 (27/6/14)

@StangV2_0, if your prices are right, I could give a hoot what you call it lol. At least there'll be some local go to if I run short of something 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/6/14)

Thanks Crack!  

I spoke to a friend now who a bit clued up with the legal side of just about anything web related etc. 

He said legally I am fine. 

Its just I am new to this and really dont want to step on toes from the start. Would prefer to stay under the radar for now. 

If that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (27/6/14)

Yip legally you are the owner of the domain name, and what you choose to do with the domain is perfectly fine.

In terms of calling that the name of your business, if it ever did come down to a dispute with you and the other individual, it would likely turn on who has been trading for longer under that particular name, and which of you registered a juristic entity (company/corporation) in that name would also be a very important factor.

All that being said, knowing the other individual we are talking about, I suggest you chat to him about it. I am sure you guys can reach some kind of agreement about it, he seems like a very mellow guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (27/6/14)

it's one of those things that will keep on cropping up in such a small community like the vaping one. just like there is a vape king in australia, many people will choose the same or similar names unfortunately. you could always offer to sell the domain to the other person to get your money back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

For me there is more than enough difference between "Vapex" and "VapeX Customs"?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (27/6/14)

Well will skyblue vaping be happy when someone calls themselves skyblue vaping customs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hein510 (27/6/14)

Customs being only an extra word describing what VapeX does

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Hein510 said:


> Well will skyblue vaping be happy when someone calls themselves skyblue vaping customs?


@Hein510, I am surely not going to enter into any arguments, legal or otherwise, with you, that is not our place. I shall be submitting the new name to the administrators and moderators for a decision as far as this forum is concerned.


----------



## Hein510 (27/6/14)

Check the site now, really also a red X, this hasnt really been thought through.


----------



## Hein510 (27/6/14)

and if you google Vapex and choose SA pages it shows the first 3 being the first 2 as mine and the 3rd as Vapex on Ecigssa


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/6/14)

Removed double post.


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/6/14)

Hi Hein510, 

I dont know if it matters right now but here is how I arrived at the name Vapex. 
Two weeks back driving back to EL from PE with two sleeping kids and wife I was thinking of a name change. At the time I was going with Wild Vapes. It just didn't appeal to me. I wanted something that would feel more local. I thought of VapeEL and then Vape EC but vapeec just wouldn't look right. Then thought of Vapecs and then of course Vapex. 

Did a Google search and found no result. I saw a few results abroad and also a few with companies that had nothing to do with vaping. I never thought of clicking on pages from SA. Besides, SEO would bring a page up regardless. 

I checked the domain www.vapex.com and it was taken. I checked www.vapex.co.za and it was available. I didnt hesitate. 

The red X is also just pure coincidence and was something I thought of before I had even arrived home. 







That same night I drew a logo up of more or less what I want. I dont even know if I will keep the logo the same way I just had a mate chuck a quick mockup of it on webpage for me. 

Anyway..

As stated above I am not to sure what to do as my heart is really in that name. Certainly not going to make a decision now @ 10pm while I lie in bed.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/14)

Here's my 

Legal or not @Hein510 is already using that name and has been for some time now. @StangV2_0 , the honorable thing to do now is to drop this and rethink your trading name. Continuing down this path will not score you any brownie points and you will definitely be starting off on the wrong foot as far as respect is concerned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/14)

I've given you original idea of Vape EL a Spanish twist; ElVapo 

Could do a logo using a bull with vapor coming out of its nose

Use it, don't use it.... Just putting it out there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

All, please feel free to comment on this question as raised by @StangV2_0. This will give a good indication to both parties on how you, the customers they both serve, view this dilemma.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (28/6/14)

I must say @BumbleBee has hit the nail on the head.... Agree totally 


BumbleBee said:


> Here's my
> 
> Legal or not @Hein510 is already using that name and has been for some time now. @StangV2_0 , the honorable thing to do now is to drop this and rethink your trading name. Continuing down this path will not score you any brownie points and you will definitely be starting off on the wrong foot as far as respect is concerned.


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Yea i agree with @BumbleBee, At the end of the day VapeX Customs is already established and operating, Its a lot harder for him to change direction then for you to change at the moment. Maybe you can sell Hein the domain so that you have incurred no loss and Hein gets more control over the VapeX name out on the web.

@BumbleBee gave a solid branding idea there! its actually quite unique, use it dont use it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KimH (28/6/14)

I am also in agreement with @BumbleBee on this one.
For all intents and purposes though I would highly recommend that Hein consider registering his company with CIPC.
@Hein510 - here's a link you may find of interest with regards to name reservations / company registrations.
If you need help with the process, you are more than welcome to contact me via pm.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...er-2012/articles/article-27-sept-2012-aa.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (29/6/14)

Just to throw another spanner in the works... 
My sister in law has been operating for about 2 months as ELVape... Here in East London


----------



## StangV2_0 (30/6/14)

Hey Chaps, 

Thanks for all the replies. 

So here goes. 

Ill fold. I will change my name and cancel the domain www.vapex.co.za 


@BumbleBee 

Thanks for that suggestion. I loved it immediately however the first result in a google search was www.elvapo.com 

They are a spanish supplier of... yup.. eciggs.. go figure. Was a great suggestion non the less. And although they in spain and not here in SA I decided to pass. 

@ShaneW 

Thanks for the heads up! I will keep my pencil sharp! ￼

And lastly.. 

@Hein510 

Sorry for any inconvenience (if any) I may have caused you. Was the least of my intentions. I will shortly cancel that domain. I would suggest you buy it just to prevent any future poaching. 

Once again. Sorry. 


Now.. 

Let the record show that I will at this time be operating as Wild Vapes. I have seen no such name or similar named business operating in South Africa selling electronic cigarettes. I have googled and searched and consulted my Sangoma. All clear. 

And yes. I have bought the domain. 


Andre, 

I will forward you details soon! 

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

StangV2_0 said:


> Hey Chaps,
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> ...


Awesome, way to go. Thank you.


----------



## StangV2_0 (30/6/14)

I habe cancelled the domain www.vapex.co.za however it takes 1 months calender notice to be deactivated.


----------



## StangV2_0 (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, way to go. Thank you.


All good!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (30/6/14)

Well done Stang. An honourable action and I appreciate your honesty. I wish you all the best in your new venture

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## StangV2_0 (30/6/14)

Thanks devdev!


----------



## ET (30/6/14)

all hail Wild Vapes ! 
the  is strong is this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

